# 1st movement of a Wind Quintet



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Wind Quintet #1

__
https://soundcloud.com/

There is more, ask me by private email.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Well I listened to both Prayers Ascending and Painted Faces.

I enjoyed them a lot! Well done! Were they inspired by early 20th century harmony? Maybe even Nielsen's Wind Quintet?

A possible criticism would be to have more sparse, few instrument, pared-down places in order for contrast. Perhaps even places where the music "rests"...


----------

